# Trading addictions: the inside story of the e-cig modding scene



## capetocuba (1/10/14)

Link http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/01/inside-story-e-cig-modding-uk/

There is a rapidly growing subculture of e-cigarette users across the globe who spend countless hours tricking out their hardware. Vape modding, as it's known, blends technical craftsmanship, engineering creativity and artistry into one -- and unbeknownst to most, it originated right here in the UK. Some do it to get better hits, while others do it to give their e-cigs a unique look. The modders are also the staunchest of users, who credit vaping with allowing them to kick the tobacco habit. But as I found out, through the process of modding, these ex-smokers may have just traded one addiction for another.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/14)

So what? It's a better addiction. I didn't quit smoking because of the cost of cigarettes. I quit because it was killing me. Vaping is not.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/14)

zadiac said:


> So what? It's a better addiction. I didn't quit smoking because of the cost of cigarettes. I quit because it was killing me. Vaping is not.


 
1,000% agree with you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 1,000% agree with you!


+1 x10


----------

